# Marketing a site for launch date



## NexgenGrafix (Feb 11, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone here has done any marketing prior to opening a site. Right now I have a count down on a new site I'm going to be opening up and was wondering if there were any ways to market the site before the official launch and the site being open.

Thank you,

Chris

Sent from my VS910 4G using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I was just doing this for another site this week. There's a few neat services for building up a buzz before you launch.

There's a free service at launchrock.com

It gives you a nice landing page and an email signup form for people to be notified of updates. One of the neat benefits is that it is setup to encourage people to share your site with friends by incentivizing the sharing. You can setup something like if you refer 10 people to the signup form you get a 30% off coupon when we launch, or something like that. You can see it in action at mockupeverything.com from gomedia

Another similar service that's paid and offers a few more features (like mailchimp integration) is KickoffLabs.com

The one I ended up going with is launcheffectapp.com which is a free wordpress integration that offers the same features as launchrock and kickofflabs (incentive sharing, tracking, mailchimp integration, links to your social media profiles, nice layout), but works with wordpress. They also have an inexpensive premium version that is a one time fee (kickofflabs is a monthly fee)

If your site is going to be built on wordpress (which can also handle ecommerce and content management along with blogging), then launcheffect is a good choice.


----------



## NexgenGrafix (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you so much Rodney! I'm using Word Press and Launch Effect App is exactly what need! Since you have used it before... I'm thinking of giving people a credit per amount of users they refer and sign up. Now would I have to manually add these credits to each account or is there a way to make it automatic? 

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Now would I have to manually add these credits to each account or is there a way to make it automatic?


You'd have to manually add the credits. I don't think there's a way to tie launch effect into your shopping cart automatically.


----------

